# best ww2 bomber



## Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV (Aug 12, 2018)

OK


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 12, 2018)

No DH Mosquito?

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2018)

Have a read through the forums. This has been covered multiple times before.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV (Aug 13, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Have a read through the forums. This has been covered multiple times before.


oh well


----------



## Marcel (Aug 13, 2018)

Again? We've got 15 years of history with this subject 

Just to name a few:

Best early war RAF 'heavy' bomber
Best Allied medium bomber 1942-1943 besides the Mosquito
Best medium bomber of WWII?
The Best Bomber of WWII: #4
Best Bomber


----------



## Sid327 (Nov 6, 2019)

Guys,

Contentious video here.
Some good points made about the B-17 and the Lancaster.
But IMO it went all pear-shaped at the end with mention of the Mosquito.



''Balanced'' views and opinions?


----------



## Jager52 (Nov 6, 2019)

Did not make the vote closing but if I had, I apparently would have been the only voter for the Ju-88. Not great for any singular role but good at all the roles it was required to perform. And there were a lot of Ju-88 airframes produced.


----------



## michael rauls (Nov 6, 2019)

Looks like the pole is already closed but from oposite ends of the spectrum of possible candidates id say b17 or Mosquito.


----------



## Admiral Beez (Nov 15, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> Looks like the pole is already closed but from oposite ends of the spectrum of possible candidates id say b17 or Mosquito.


That make me chuckle.

For future reference, this is a pole.







This is also a Pole.






But this is a poll.


----------

